# Diet with no diary products



## Guest (Jul 29, 2000)

Hi.I have just recently been diagnosed with IBS and Spastic Colon Syndrome.Does anybody know of any good recipes without dairy in them.This is going to be hard for me to adjust to as I love to eat cheese's.Thanks for you help!


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

you should really check out these websites for recipes..this one has over 10,000 http://www.vegsource.com this one also has recipes http://www.pcrm.org i'm not a huge peta fan but they do have a great cookbook for non-dairy deserts and foods. you can search for it on their website.. peta-online.orgthere is also a great cook book called "how it all vegan" that you can order through amazon.


----------



## rebel (Jul 17, 2000)

I know just how u feel. I had to give up dairy. waaa! It was definately worth it for me. I've had far less IBS attaches since giving up all (waa) dairy products. Hang in there. It gets easier. Try the those websites they have great recipes.


----------

